# need to replace turn signal lights (amber lights?)



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok so im a pretty novice when it comes to a lot of things so please bare with me. First and foremost i have stock headlights, and taillights. Im trying to change the headlight turn signal as well as the tail light turn signal so they are not the standard amber color. I ideally would like LED's for the lights. Stupid question but - when the DRL are on are the amber lights on in the headlights? if so are they a different bulb then the turn signal? does it matter if i replace them with a LED? I looked all over and found that people did this and replaced with an LED but it caused the signal to hyper flash (or flash as if the bulb is blown out) which i honestly dont mind whatsoever just want to make sure it wont cause an issue besides possibly shorting out sooner then expected. the thought of me splicing anything makes me want to take a razor blade to my eyes so im trying to stay away from that and keep it barney style with plug and play. Is this possible? If so, is all i need the 7443 LED bulbs for the front and back turn signals? (assuming the DRL doesnt display the amber color, or the color is does display is the actual bulb for the turn signal) and basically unplug the amber ones and plug in the ones i want? I want to change them to blue or just an ultra white. Sorry is thats confusing, im trying to explain the best i can. If you have any questions to better anwser mine, please ask and ill respond promptly.

thanks for all the help guys- maybe ill learn enough to start contributing.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

AGT 7443 7440 Amber LED 18 SMD LED Bulbs Signal Tail Backup (Pack of 2) : Amazon.com : Automotive

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51KP9HTxQzL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------

